# My American dark walnut slingshot



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Well this is what I have come up with, and what an awsome little shooter this is, I will have another go with this tomorrow let me know what you think.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like that one suits you very well indeed! Nice job on the frame, and great shooting, as usual.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice shooting, and a really nice looking slingshot as well. My favorite woods are Walnut and Hickory... and you've done that one justice!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice one!


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Good job and good shooting!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I like the hammer grip and wide fork.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Hammer-grip target shooters are very underrated, I think they can be very good.
I like this one alot! Simple and purposeful.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

M_J said:


> Hammer-grip target shooters are very underrated, I think they can be very good.
> I like this one alot! Simple and purposeful.


hammer grip or sideways shooting seems so natural to me, ott holding the slingshot upright does not feel comfortable to me, besides I can't hit the garage door from ten feet away shooting like that.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That one looks like a fork could easily be snapped off -- no by you, Hawk, but by a beginner who still gets fork hits. Looks great, though.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Dayhiker said:


> That one looks like a fork could easily be snapped off -- no by you, Hawk, but by a beginner who still gets fork hits. Looks great, though.


To be honest I can't see a problem with it. But for safety reasons I think any slingshot after a fork hit if made of wood should not be used again, Only those made of steel or g10 could you safely shoot again after a hit.


----------



## slingshooterman (Mar 21, 2011)

walnuts an amazing wood!


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

looks like a job well done


----------

